

Show HN: interactive visualization of text entropy - lsb
http://www.leebutterman.com/text-entropy/

======
lsb
Author here. I wanted to explore the GBooks ngram dataset, and see what parts
of sentences were less predictable by models, so I made a little
visualization.

